# Hey Everybody I'm New Here



## trooper (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Guys! Here's my quick story. I'm a 30 year old male from Ohio that has been having severe digestive problems for over 3 years now. I've had an upper GI, a colonoscopy, and a small bowel follow through, all of which detected nothing wrong. I have also been tested for Celiac (tested negative) and so far antibiotics have not seemed to help. Although I have not been officially diagnosed yet, my doctor is starting to call my condition IBS-D, since so far tests have not revealed any other condition. My main symptoms so far are diarrhea, gas, and sometimes pretty bad stomach pains. Anyone else in this same boat?


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Make sure you eat 3 meals a day and at the least don't skip breakfast. For example...Soaked almonds and vit C fruit for breakfast. Citrus or melons don't combine well in the morning. Take this tonic for at least three days at night to give a shock to your system (also good for iodine which is a controller of most other elements). Drink this 9:00-11:00 pm. 100-percent agave tequila 1-2 tbls, aloe vera 1-2 tbls, and pineapple juice 8 oz


----------



## prevails57 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey trooper i am also 30 male, For the past month I have had constipation, diarrhea, a few solid ones and such, going along with this I have stomach aches and left side abdomnal pain which has been dull but constant, this all started like a month ago and still is going, i've been so worried it's colon cancer and such, I have no bleeding but still worry, I have DR appointment on the 17th to figure out whats going on, prior to all of this I was severly stressed out which maybe could have brought all this on, the fact that it's been so chronic worries me, the fact you had a colonoscopy and was clear should ease your mind from such worries like mine lol I am dying to get one done to put my mind at rest, Mind you I still have a good appetite and haven't been losing weight, I 'm sure hopefully just like me it's IBS lol It's nice to relate to people experiencing the same issues, keep me updated man!!


----------



## trooper (Sep 4, 2015)

hey prevails, thanks for replying. I really hope that its nothing more serious than ibs for you too man (pretty sad when the alternatives are so bad you're actually hoping for ibs!) At least you made an appointment right away. Let me know how that turns out for you.


----------



## trooper (Sep 4, 2015)

dlind70,

I have been trying to follow the low-fodmap as I have heard a lot of good things about it. I remember reading somewhere though that agave is high in fructose, the "F" in fodmap, and should be avoided. Once agave has been fermented and distilled to produce tequillia, is it still high in fructose?


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

A little bit of fructose is brain food. Too much is bad. Too much tequila is bad. A tablespoon is not a lot and doesn't cause a bad reaction. That drink is a Vit C tonic really and iodine. Agave is a night food and it helps me sleep when I'm uppity right before bed. Of course balance is the key.


----------

